# Ideas for a site in Cornwall?



## 90374 (May 1, 2005)

Has anybody got a suggestion for a site in Cornwall for next week, we aim to park up for 4-5 days and tour on our scooter, does not need to have a great range of facilities.

We look forward to your replies.

Pete & Jayne


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

The Caravan Club sites at Tintagel and St Agnes have superb sea views.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

What about stopping by Maker Heights? Speak to BillD - he's the man.

The site has no facilities (water and waste only), but has solitude, fabulous views, s-p-a-c-e, is surrounded by countryside, is a short ferry ride to centre of Plymouth, pubs just a mile away (in both directions). If the site's not to your liking, you could then move further into Cornwall.

Barry


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

or Carnon Downs - the other extreme - even has fish n chip van visiting the site! and it's own web page http://www.carnon-downs-caravanpark.co.uk/
but it is central, near Truro and King Harry's ferry

8)


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

When we went to the Eden Project recently we stayed at Doubletrees which is only a mile or so from the Project. We took our motorbike and spent several days touring around after we had visited Eden. A very pleasant but simple site.
Phil.


----------



## 91734 (May 1, 2005)

For north Cornwall we tend to go to Penhalt farm just south of Bude on the coast. Good showers and loos and at this time of year pretty quite. Great sea view uptowards Widemouth bay and Bude, good for the coast path. Only minus is a short (probably 100 foot or less) 1 in 3 hill on a 90 degree bend :?, we manage it okay with a caravan (yet to try the campervan).

hoppy


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Hope you are putting all these sites on the Wildcamping Spots & Campsites people :wink: I know I am beginning to sound like a broken record, but as Nuke keeps on saying the more sites we have on there the better, go on it's easy, honest, even photos if you have them, simple, if I can do it anyone can  
I'll shut up now


----------

